# Jack Dempsey highlight reel



## frank raud (Jul 2, 2006)

As there has been so much discussion about Jack Dempsey on this board lately, and as I just finished reading A Flame of Pure Fire,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZEkEbtVvRk&search=jack%20dempsey   The first round of the Dempsey Willard fight of 1919.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 2, 2006)

This is a highlight reel of Jack Dempsey. Turn the sound off for this one, rap metal should not be allowed on classic films

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2394976943255655342&q=jack+dempsey


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 3, 2006)

Those were awesome...thanks. I can watch Dempsey all day.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jul 3, 2006)

I am pretty sure I have seen all the existing footage of Dempseyin the ring but I wnet and watched both of these I am a junkie!

Still there is nothing like that first combo that Dempsey rips into Willard with knocking him down for the first time....scary yet inspiring!


----------



## frank raud (Jul 3, 2006)

One thing that really impresses me is that on the Dempsey Willard clip you can hear Dempsey's punches land. They sound as loud as when Willard hit the canvas.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 3, 2006)

Cool clips.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jul 3, 2006)

frank raud said:
			
		

> One thing that really impresses me is that on the Dempsey Willard clip you can hear Dempsey's punches land. They sound as loud as when Willard hit the canvas.



Sorry to tell you Frank....the fight was recorded before they had mde the transition to sound.....all those sounds as well as the commentary were added later.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jul 3, 2006)

frank raud said:
			
		

> As there has been so much discussion about Jack Dempsey on this board lately, and as I just finished reading A Flame of Pure Fire,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZEkEbtVvRk&search=jack%20dempsey The first round of the Dempsey Willard fight of 1919.


Interesting.  What was the size difference?  I also hadn't realized that they could attack again before the downed fighter got up, hardly seems fair, but it's just a different set of rules.

Jeff


----------



## frank raud (Jul 3, 2006)

Ken Pfrenger said:
			
		

> Sorry to tell you Frank....the fight was recorded before they had mde the transition to sound.....all those sounds as well as the commentary were added later.


1919, before talkies. Doh! I sounded smarter before I wrote anything.


----------



## crushing (Jul 3, 2006)

The sounds of the punches in that video reminded me of the 'snaps' in this video:

http://www.brown.edu/Students/Tae_Kwon_Do/forms/taegeuk1.mpg


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jul 3, 2006)

frank raud said:
			
		

> 1919, before talkies. Doh! I sounded smarter before I wrote anything.



No biggie....it really annoys me that they put the sounds in there. I would rather just have it silent or with some period appropriate music with a modern commentary...or maybe some rap j/k


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jul 3, 2006)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Interesting.  What was the size difference?  I also hadn't realized that they could attack again before the downed fighter got up, hardly seems fair, but it's just a different set of rules.
> 
> Jeff



Hi jeff,

Always good to see another Ohioan

Willard was 6' 6 ¼" and 245 pounds
Dempsey 6'1" 180lbs

Ju8st a s soon as the fighter left three contact point on the ground to two, it was legal to hit them. I suppose you could say it was not fair if that only applied to one of the fighters but that was the game then and I would be willing to bet that Willard did his fair share of stalking downed opponents as well.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jul 3, 2006)

Ken Pfrenger said:
			
		

> Hi jeff,
> 
> Always good to see another Ohioan
> 
> ...


It sure changes the fight game doesn't it.  So do you think fighters trained haw to stand up in the least vulnerable way possible.  Willard sure didn't but perhaps he was stunned. 

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2006)

My father saw this fight I remember him telling me... said they were all amazed at this little guy (compared to Willard) just chopping the big guy down. 
This is a commentary (accurate?) of the video/fight. 


> amazing footage... 105 degrees, notice several fans w/ towels over their necks... dempsey's feet so nimble never that athletic again ... willard didnt look too bad here until knockdown... left hook knockdown off the 3 punch set up like a freakin tornado... fast textbook technique... i've read damage report for willard: broken jaw, shattered cheekbone, broken nose, 3 missing teeth, ruptured ear drum & 2 cracked ribs... I dont think any heavy would want this dempsey.


Some photos offered by the site...


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 3, 2006)

Ken Pfrenger said:
			
		

> Ju8st a s soon as the fighter left three contact point on the ground to two, it was legal to hit them. I suppose you could say it was not fair if that only applied to one of the fighters but that was the game then and I would be willing to bet that Willard did his fair share of stalking downed opponents as well.


 
One has to think, too, what it would have been like to be knocked out like that. I will speak from experience of someone who has been zinged before.

Here is basically how it works...

You trade punches with training partners. You feel the impact in training, the "flash" and light stars when you really get zinged, and the headache afterwords.

No big deal. So now your up against someone, trading some shots. Everything seems like normal. Then, he throws a punch. You don't see the whole punch; you maybe see the beginning like it is posed out. THen you blink, feeling the impact. When you open your eyes from the blink, you are on your back staring up at the ceiling, and the ref is on about count number 4. You don't know what the hell happened, but you know that if your not up soon, you will lose the fight. So you stumble to get up.

When you get zinged, time literally stops for you, as does your motor skills.

Being zinged like that is sort of like being drunk. Your brain knows what it wants, you tell your body what to do, but your body doesn't listen. You get to your feet, barely, and it took you another 4 seconds. You tell yourself to put your hands up, and to fight your opponent; but your legs are like jello, you can't straighten your back your hands aren't listening....

This is about how it was for Willard. I would imagine that he didn't expect this "runt" like Dempsey to be able to hit him as hard as he did. He couldn't believe, or make sense of how he was knocked down. So he kept getting up, and trying to tell his body what to do...but his body was not responding fully.

When you put the fight in context of what it must have been like for Willard to have been knocked down like that, you can figure out why he couldn't stand up straight and return to the fight.


Paul Janulis


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jul 4, 2006)

Slightly off track but I was watching Cinderella man last PM.  When did cups come into standard use?

Jeff


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 5, 2006)

frank raud said:
			
		

> As there has been so much discussion about Jack Dempsey on this board lately, and as I just finished reading A Flame of Pure Fire,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZEkEbtVvRk&search=jack%20dempsey The first round of the Dempsey Willard fight of 1919.


 
Thanks for the link! It's hard to believe that it took place almost a century ago.


----------

